# Cutting box into tile



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Dad bought me a Bosch multimax saw for Christmas last year, the ones that wiggle back and forth real fast. With the tile blade, it will cut out a nice square hole fairly quickly. The only trouble is that it is LOUD, and the blades are pricey. I have only cut one hole in tile so I have no idea how long it will last, but this blade was $35. Btw, mine is the cordless and it does fine.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I start with a grinder to get most of the meat of the tile cut, (vacum cleaner running at the same time) then switch to roto zip with tile bit to do the rest. They make a fatter bit for the roto that is diamond coated and can go through most tile. Anytime I cut tile in an occupied home I always run the shop vac at the same time. Once you get through the tile the rest is easy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't speak for the other brands, but I got me a Rockwell Sonicrafter, which is the same type of tool and the Fein MultiMaster and Bosch MultiMax.

It's the *only *way I would even attempt it these days.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I would be scared to use a jigsaw no matter what blade for fear it would catch and lift off the tile. The one job I have used mine on was brand new, VERY high dollar tile. And the lady came home in the middle of the job. She was just about frantic by the time I got done, scared it would ruin her tile.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HackWork said:


> What do you do when you need to cut a box into tile?
> 
> I just got done installing a receptacle in a tiled kitchen backsplash. First I tried the Rotozip with a tile bit, it cut thru the grout just fine but it didn't even make a mark in the tile. Then I tried an angle grinder with a diamond blade, this worked very well, but it can't go into the corners all the way so I tried the Rotozip again and it still wouldn't cut it, not even the little bit in the corner where the round wheel of the angle grinder couldn't reach.
> 
> ...


A 4 1/2 " grinder w/ a diamond dry cut tile wheel. Dusty but always gives a crack free cut, I use the sawzall w/ a tungsten carbide blade for the edges. I usually have my helper or my wife hold the shopvac hose at the cut while I'm grinding, it helps. I should be charging more than what I am for tile installations because of risk, special equipment and help. I know one who would subcontract that out.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to go for one of those Multimasters.

captkirk, I will look for the diamond roto bit. The ones I have now are $11 but didn't work at all. Maybe someone put floor tile on the wall?

Shockdoc, you bring up a good point, what if you damage the tile? Do you say it was sub par installation (which it could be if not properly bedded) or take the hit yourself? What if the grout comes out all around it? Cutting tile could lead to many issues.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I've used a 4" diamond grinding wheel to cut tile but I really hate doing it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Makita 9.6V 3" saw that I use with a diamond impregnated blade.

Saw cuts almost the whole box except the corners.. then I use a Dremel with tile bit.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to go for one of those Multimasters.
> 
> captkirk, I will look for the diamond roto bit. The ones I have now are $11 but didn't work at all. Maybe someone put floor tile on the wall?
> 
> Shockdoc, you bring up a good point, what if you damage the tile? Do you say it was sub par installation (which it could be if not properly bedded) or take the hit yourself? What if the grout comes out all around it? Cutting tile could lead to many issues.


 


Rockwell Sonicrafterl, works very well with the right blade. Very handy tool for lots of jobs. :thumbup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to go for one of those Multimasters.
> 
> captkirk, I will look for the diamond roto bit. The ones I have now are $11 but didn't work at all. Maybe someone put floor tile on the wall?
> 
> Shockdoc, you bring up a good point, what if you damage the tile? Do you say it was sub par installation (which it could be if not properly bedded) or take the hit yourself? What if the grout comes out all around it? Cutting tile could lead to many issues.


 


Rockwell Sonicrafter, works very well with the right blade. Very handy tool for lots of jobs. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to go for one of those Multimasters.
> 
> captkirk, I will look for the diamond roto bit. The ones I have now are $11 but didn't work at all. Maybe someone put floor tile on the wall?
> 
> Shockdoc, you bring up a good point, what if you damage the tile? Do you say it was sub par installation (which it could be if not properly bedded) or take the hit yourself? What if the grout comes out all around it? Cutting tile could lead to many issues.


I had that happen recently while simply drilling 1/4" holes for electric hand dryers. I installed six in six bathrooms and only one cracked. The GC assumed resposibility since it was clear the tile was improperly set.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This is the saw I use.. has a nice slow speed.. 300rpm.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> This is the saw I use.. has a nice slow speed.. 300rpm.


That's old school, makes me remember how I always wanted one but did'nt get enough an hour to afford it. Great tool to have.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> This is the saw I use.. has a nice slow speed.. 300rpm.


The 80's called. They want their saw back. :laughing:

Seriously.... you would cut into a finished tile wall with that?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> This is the saw I use.. has a nice slow speed.. 300rpm.


I have one of those! I also have the right angle drill. I remember being so happy when they came out with the 12V line, but the battery was bigger because it had a bump out on the bottom :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The 80's called. They want their saw back. :laughing:
> 
> Seriously.... you would cut into a finished tile wall with that?


Works really well cutting into tile.. nice low speed keeps you from kickback and ruining the tiles around the one where the box is going.

I also use it for cutting drywall open when running NM through studs.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If that house was built before 1978 and there was paint before the tile got installed onto the splash, using a grinding tool to cut sort of sounds to me like one of those prohibited practices they talked to us about in class the other day. 
But let me admit right off the bat, I yawned enough of the time to not catch it all properly....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> If that house was built before 1978 and there was paint before the tile got installed onto the splash, using a grinding tool to cut sort of sounds to me like one of those prohibited practices they talked to us about in class the other day.
> But let me admit right off the bat, I yawned enough of the time to not catch it all properly....


I don't really follow the law when it comes to this type of thing.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*counter top outlet*

If the tile was a fired ceramic, a Dremel with a diamond disk ($3 for 20) will cut into the glazed surface. The tool is small enough to get into the backsplash area a lot easier.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Those glass tiles are a PIA to cut, they end up glowing red on me during the cut.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> If that house was built before 1978 and there was paint before the tile got installed onto the splash, using a grinding tool to cut sort of sounds to me like one of those prohibited practices they talked to us about in class the other day.
> But let me admit right off the bat, I yawned enough of the time to not catch it all properly....



It's call the Renovation, Repair and Painting (RR) rule. yet another gubbamint regyoolashun costing honest, hard-working people more money.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> It's call the Renovation, Repair and Painting (RR) rule. yet another gubbamint regyoolashun costing honest, hard-working people more money.


I Hate that BS due too much goofy rules simaiur in Paris as well somecase few of the guys are not too happy with it at all.

And one thing for sure it will add more cost to the service call to this matter.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Here you have to disrupt at least 6 sq foot of interior per room before it takes effect, but if there are other trades working at the same time, they will likely cause the whole project to fall under the ruling. My take is that if you are just doing a simple service call and not disrupting more than 6 foot inside, nor using a grinder or open flame on lead painted surfaces, you don't need to follow rrp rules. Like I said though, there was a whole lot tossed at me during an 8 hour class, and I am not so used to sitting still in a chair for that many hours without getting sleepy.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Here you have to disrupt at least 6 sq foot of interior per room before it takes effect, but if there are other trades working at the same time, they will likely cause the whole project to fall under the ruling. My take is that if you are just doing a simple service call and not disrupting more than 6 foot inside, nor using a grinder or open flame on lead painted surfaces, you don't need to follow rrp rules. Like I said though, there was a whole lot tossed at me during an 8 hour class, and I am not so used to sitting still in a chair for that many hours without getting sleepy.


Mac.,

Thanks for sharing the info to us in here and one thing it did trip on me is the sqaure foot I know you say 6 sq foot but the last meeting I have to listen to the garbage it say in my area 10 sq foot { .75 Sq Meter } anything above it will be in effect but IMO it almost impossible to follow the rules to keep under that number escpally the numbers of the recetpales box I have to cut in in few locations.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## uber stein (Aug 20, 2010)

All we have ever done to cut into tile was mark where the box goes, drill alot of small holes around the perimeter then knock out with a hammer. Havent had any problems.. yet


----------

